# Bleeding on CD 16?



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all, I've been lazily charting my postpartum periods- I am 11 months postpartum now and on my 4th postpartum cycle, CD 16. I have been having my normal, long postpartum cycles (average 35 days). Last month's cycle was a little longer than normal, 38 days, and I had a lighter than normal period at the beginning of this cycle. I usually have a medium-heavy flow that ends up light for a solid 6-7 days and this was lighter and shorter. Now, on CD 16 I am having bright red, medium AF-type bleeding. I never have mid-period spotting and this is definitely more than spotting. We have BD in the past few days but I am not sore or anything that would indicate that this is an injury from that. What could this mean?


----------



## kingbaby (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey there, I don't know what it means, but it happened to me last month, and then I had my next period right on schedule from my first "normal" period. I think I just had an anovulatory cycle. Not sure why, but so far, this month, things seem to be normal. I asked my gyno & she said that just happens sometimes. Not very helpful, but at least you know it happens to other people too.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

sounds in the realm of normal for pp cycles. i exp something similar for several cycles after one of my babies. i had a clockwork period and then clockwork bleeding for several days in the middle of my cycle. i had 4 or 5 cycles like this. one thing i've learned is that pp af can really be all over the place and still be healthy! as long as you're not feeling abnormal pain or getting anemic, i wouldn't stress. keep us updated okay?


----------

